# Mustard on pork?



## coyote (Apr 21, 2008)

I seen and read about rubbing mustard over ribs and various other cuts of pork. Then putting the dry rub on..

What kind of mustard? Is there a type done up just for smoking? or is the french's prepared mustard the norm?

can dry mustard be used? or would a good Idea with dry mustard to make a paste out of it with wine, beer , bourbon, even OJ and apple juice..just wonderin. what is used by all thanks...


----------



## gooose53 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've tried just your regular store brand and some expensive ones and really couldn't tell the difference.  You don't really add any flavor with the mustard but used to hold the rub on.  Never even thought of using dry mustard....except when using know it kicks it up a notch.


----------



## scrapiron (Apr 21, 2008)

I just used Frenchs Yellow Mustard. I couldn't taste it after I pulled it.


----------



## cubguy17 (Apr 21, 2008)

I rub mustard on everything. There is no flavor added by using it that I have noticed, but it helps to keep the dry rub on like gooose said, and it'll help ur meat bark up.


----------



## garyt (Apr 21, 2008)

I have always used just the regular hot dog style mustard from the grocery store, the cheap stuff, after the smoke is done the mustard flavor is gone. It is just used as a binder like a glue to keep the rub on.


----------



## desertlites (Apr 21, 2008)

cheapest yellow mustard-I let mine sit if front of a fan for a while-helps adhere the rub to the meat.


----------



## pdigg (Apr 21, 2008)

^^^^ Everything he said.

The mustard taste cooks out - I've never even tasted the slightest hint of it. 

When I do my rub, I usually mix the rub and the mustard together to make a nice "rub paste" and spread that all over.


----------



## capt dan (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL, hehehe, do you sit behind the fan and make airplane noises like we did  when we was kids!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sorry des, I just couldn't help it!


----------



## dono (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll give you my recipe, for a mustard rub on pork,

2 cups french's prepard
1 tbl spoon keen's dried mustard
2 cups light brown sugar ( my preferance, regular brown sugar works too)
crushed cloves ( optional)

mix it all together to make a syrup, add more sugar if too thin or more mustard if too thick
if you look at the pics I attached the two pork roasts have the mustard rub on them


----------



## waysideranch (Apr 21, 2008)

You can't beat the musturd bark.  Mmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## geob (Apr 21, 2008)

Yellow Mustard Frenches. 


I like apple juice and Jack Daniel 50/50 best of all. I think it leaves a better bark. Just my openion.

geob


----------



## coyote (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info folks, I learned a lot from the info here. and have some recipes that look pretty dern good. nvere knew that is what the mustard went on for.


----------



## av8tor (Apr 22, 2008)

Same here for me. Had a great looking bark this way too.


----------



## 1chaos52 (Apr 22, 2008)

Any suggestions for something to use other than mustard? Unfortunately I am allergic to mustard seed so I obviously cannot use that.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Apr 22, 2008)

I remember reading about some folks using mayo as a base for their rub on poultry. I don't know how it would work on pork, but it might be worth a shot.


----------



## diesel fanatic (May 9, 2008)

Honestly, I only use mustard 1/2 of the time. I've never had any problems with my rub not sticking to the meat after being wrapped tight in the frig overnight without mustard. 
I think the mayo on the poultry was used to make the skin crispy ... have never tried it on pork.


----------



## davidmcg (May 9, 2008)

Hey Coyote I am like everybody else here I use the cheapest mustard I can find, then put the rub on.  But I only use the mustard on ribs.  I don't seem to have a problem with crust or flavor on thicker bigger cuts of meat.  As far as mayo goes I have tried it now 4 times in the last month on my chicken.  For me the results were mixed and I probably won't do it anymore.  I get crispy chicken just well enough now by adding more heat the last 30 minutes or so.  Turkey I haven't tried so I can make no judgement there.  And my wild game birds, never.  By the way, I really like that howling coyote avatar, thats nice.  Unless its scoping out my cattle or neighbors cattle, then we have a medium size caliber response.


----------



## seboke (May 9, 2008)

tha plainest, cheapest regular hotdog mustard you can find. The taste burns away while it acts as a mortar for your rub.  I only use it on pork, not on ribs, but give butts a good massage with it.


----------



## ncdodave (May 9, 2008)

chaos i just rub the rub. no moisture needed. i rinse my butts and shoulder roasts then toss into p plastic bag and shake to coat then pack on with gloved hands. I like to spray with 3 parts water 1 part cider vinegar also the vinegar starts breaking down surface proteins and helps the rub stick. but i dont mustard cause i feel it doesnt need it.


----------



## jbg4208 (May 9, 2008)

I can't beleive I am agreeing with a Cub fan but... Dido...


----------



## coyote (Apr 21, 2008)

I seen and read about rubbing mustard over ribs and various other cuts of pork. Then putting the dry rub on..

What kind of mustard? Is there a type done up just for smoking? or is the french's prepared mustard the norm?

can dry mustard be used? or would a good Idea with dry mustard to make a paste out of it with wine, beer , bourbon, even OJ and apple juice..just wonderin. what is used by all thanks...


----------



## gooose53 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've tried just your regular store brand and some expensive ones and really couldn't tell the difference.  You don't really add any flavor with the mustard but used to hold the rub on.  Never even thought of using dry mustard....except when using know it kicks it up a notch.


----------



## scrapiron (Apr 21, 2008)

I just used Frenchs Yellow Mustard. I couldn't taste it after I pulled it.


----------



## cubguy17 (Apr 21, 2008)

I rub mustard on everything. There is no flavor added by using it that I have noticed, but it helps to keep the dry rub on like gooose said, and it'll help ur meat bark up.


----------



## garyt (Apr 21, 2008)

I have always used just the regular hot dog style mustard from the grocery store, the cheap stuff, after the smoke is done the mustard flavor is gone. It is just used as a binder like a glue to keep the rub on.


----------



## desertlites (Apr 21, 2008)

cheapest yellow mustard-I let mine sit if front of a fan for a while-helps adhere the rub to the meat.


----------



## pdigg (Apr 21, 2008)

^^^^ Everything he said.

The mustard taste cooks out - I've never even tasted the slightest hint of it. 

When I do my rub, I usually mix the rub and the mustard together to make a nice "rub paste" and spread that all over.


----------



## capt dan (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL, hehehe, do you sit behind the fan and make airplane noises like we did  when we was kids!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sorry des, I just couldn't help it!


----------



## dono (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll give you my recipe, for a mustard rub on pork,

2 cups french's prepard
1 tbl spoon keen's dried mustard
2 cups light brown sugar ( my preferance, regular brown sugar works too)
crushed cloves ( optional)

mix it all together to make a syrup, add more sugar if too thin or more mustard if too thick
if you look at the pics I attached the two pork roasts have the mustard rub on them


----------



## waysideranch (Apr 21, 2008)

You can't beat the musturd bark.  Mmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## geob (Apr 21, 2008)

Yellow Mustard Frenches. 


I like apple juice and Jack Daniel 50/50 best of all. I think it leaves a better bark. Just my openion.

geob


----------



## coyote (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info folks, I learned a lot from the info here. and have some recipes that look pretty dern good. nvere knew that is what the mustard went on for.


----------



## av8tor (Apr 22, 2008)

Same here for me. Had a great looking bark this way too.


----------



## 1chaos52 (Apr 22, 2008)

Any suggestions for something to use other than mustard? Unfortunately I am allergic to mustard seed so I obviously cannot use that.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Apr 22, 2008)

I remember reading about some folks using mayo as a base for their rub on poultry. I don't know how it would work on pork, but it might be worth a shot.


----------



## diesel fanatic (May 9, 2008)

Honestly, I only use mustard 1/2 of the time. I've never had any problems with my rub not sticking to the meat after being wrapped tight in the frig overnight without mustard. 
I think the mayo on the poultry was used to make the skin crispy ... have never tried it on pork.


----------



## davidmcg (May 9, 2008)

Hey Coyote I am like everybody else here I use the cheapest mustard I can find, then put the rub on.  But I only use the mustard on ribs.  I don't seem to have a problem with crust or flavor on thicker bigger cuts of meat.  As far as mayo goes I have tried it now 4 times in the last month on my chicken.  For me the results were mixed and I probably won't do it anymore.  I get crispy chicken just well enough now by adding more heat the last 30 minutes or so.  Turkey I haven't tried so I can make no judgement there.  And my wild game birds, never.  By the way, I really like that howling coyote avatar, thats nice.  Unless its scoping out my cattle or neighbors cattle, then we have a medium size caliber response.


----------



## seboke (May 9, 2008)

tha plainest, cheapest regular hotdog mustard you can find. The taste burns away while it acts as a mortar for your rub.  I only use it on pork, not on ribs, but give butts a good massage with it.


----------



## ncdodave (May 9, 2008)

chaos i just rub the rub. no moisture needed. i rinse my butts and shoulder roasts then toss into p plastic bag and shake to coat then pack on with gloved hands. I like to spray with 3 parts water 1 part cider vinegar also the vinegar starts breaking down surface proteins and helps the rub stick. but i dont mustard cause i feel it doesnt need it.


----------



## jbg4208 (May 9, 2008)

I can't beleive I am agreeing with a Cub fan but... Dido...


----------

